# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Cursos de Capacitación 2009 Centro Experimental La Molina

## Bruno Cillóniz

*LUGAR:*  Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria INIA Avda. La Molina 1981, La Molina   *ORGANIZA:*   Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria.  Dirección de Extensión Agraria DEA-INIA.  Centro Experimental La Molina    *INVERSIÓN:*   El costo del curso incluye    Un Certificado de Participación.  Materiales de trabajo: Manual, carpetas, separatas y CD.   Refrigerio y Almuerzo    *INSCRIPCIONES:*  *Para los Residentes en Lima:*    En el INIA (Av. La Molina Nro 1981. La Molina) en la Oficina del Centro Experimental La Molina.  Depositando en Cta. Cte. del INIA *Banco de la Nación Nº 0000-282510*, luego la papeleta de depósito enviarla al *Telefax Nº 3492600 Anexo 249* para separar la vacante (si no se confirma con la papeleta no se considera como inscrito).    *Para los Residentes en Provincia:*    Depositando en Cta. Cte. del INIA *Banco de la Nación Nº 0000-282510*, luego la papeleta de depósito enviarla al *telefax Nº 3492600  Anexo 249* para separar la vacante (si no se confirma con la papeleta no se considera como inscrito).   
NOTA:  Las inscripciones el mismo día del curso se efectuarán sólo hasta cubrir las 50 vacantes; si se llegan a cubrir las vacantes se les inscribirá para el próximo curso.   Solo ingresarán las personas que posean las boletas de pago.  No se permiten el ingreso de filmadoras, cámaras fotográficas, niños ni mascotas.   La asistencia es personal e intransferible.   No habrá devolución de dinero.    *INFORMES EN:*  *Dirección*:Av. La Molina N° 1981, Lima 12 - Perú.  *Casilla Postal*:N° 2791, Lima 1 - Perú.  *Teléfono - Fax*: (01) 349 2600 Anexo 249  *E-mail*: celamolina@inia.gob.pe (Consultas)   *Web Site* : www.inia.gob.peTemas similares: La Universidad Agraria La Molina (UNALM) celebra sus 108 años de vida CURSO: PREPARACION Y CONTROL DE CALIDAD DE ENSILADO.Ofrecico por UNA La Molina.Jueves 18 de Marzo CAMBIO CLIMATICO Y GANADERIA ( 24 mayo al 16 julio) curso a distancia por UNA La Molina LI Convención Nacional de Entomología Agraria-la molina Cursos a Distancia (INIA)

----------

